# Spanish Guitar Albums?



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Other than Rodrigo y Gabriela, does anyone know of any bad ass Spanish Guitar (flamenco) artist? What are the names of their cd's? I am looking for good recordings for my SQ system that is in the works. Plus my wife loves the Spanish Guitar (flamenco). It would help in justifying building the system lol.

Thanks!


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Paco De Lucia (#1).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oyhlad64-s

Andres Segovia (more classical with a Spanish flare)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9efHwnFAkuA

Don Cortes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=359Bxg4Tp1w

Livio Gianola (He plays 8 string guitars as well)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3EeS2mVU5w

Just to name a few. If you like Segovia, check out Ana Vidovic as well.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Not so much pure Flamenco but very close. This track from the Al Di Meola album "Elegant Gypsy" is clean and it has good side to side effects guitars on different channels. 
The whole album is great you may call it Acoustic Jazz Flamenco 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cadbYIzhqQ



Strunz and Farah This is the Bola Track live a bit improvised compared to the original studio version that is very good and clean.

Again not quite pure Flamenco, no Spanish Girl Dancing tapping or clapping but very close with some smooth Jazz


I saw live these 2 groups back in the 90's, if you like them I may have quite few more similar I can try to remember.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP9c6d53uV0


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

yes please email me a list. I have already bought some of the recommendations from amazon


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

From the album The ultimate Jesse Cook
Tempset
Azul
Byzantine Underground

The entire album is geared to it. A VERY good album.


----------



## sierrarider (Jul 28, 2010)

Not exactly flamenco... how about Peter White, Lee Ritenour, Marc Antoine, Steve Oliver. If not, maybe Gypsy Kings


----------



## sierrarider (Jul 28, 2010)

Also, you can get ideas by creating a station of Rodrigo Y Gabriela on Pandora


----------



## canuckaudio (May 1, 2014)

I was going to say Jesse Cook, but rxonmymind beat me to it.


----------



## xpacpal1x (Apr 10, 2012)

I highly recommend Tao Ruspoli, an album simply titled Flamenco...by Mapleshade Records. Top notch recording, classic Flamenco tunes and very good performance. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Good names mentioned already, it's hard because some jazz artists, may have a strong Spanish flamenco influence where they wrote a few albums with a lot of great tracks, but not all are similar or have the same style.

I can mention one name Chick Corea a lot of Spanish influenced Jazz, not every track has acoustic guitar but, I can mention 2 of his albums that your wife may like or at least a couple of tracks from each one. You can always check you tube.

My Spanish heart, and Eye of the Beholder, 


Sorry but I don't really know pure flamenco artists other than the name already mentioned Paco De Lucia, one recent I have heard good things about is Alfredo Caceres, same thing jazz but some great Spanish flamenco performances here and there.


http://youtu.be/ohKF2WcKHoE


http://youtu.be/aHQBwa_XDYc




I'll keep thinking


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

This is a good one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cadbYIzhqQ

One night in San Francisco.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Just thought of a couple of extra names. Rene Toledo, I have one CD. Toledo.

Ricardo Silveira, these two use acoustic guitars in most of the tracks CD. These guys have Latin bacgrounds and their stuff is usually smooth nice jazz, many different influences in their music, cuban, Brazilian, or South American and Spanish.

I have Story Teller from R Silveira, I use the same track name as a Demo to listen to better systems than mine . As usual the tracks I like are not on youtube, clean sound nice dynamics, punchy bass, open, and I enjoy the music.

Many great artists from Flamenco had to evolve in order to survive and write and develop a smooth jazz style or albums simply to sell more music, or play for other artists. 

Then other guys that play acoustic guitar in every song, I do not think it has spanish or Latin influence. Acoustic Alchemy more like elevator music or played in radio or TV commercials. 

This is from that Storry Teller CD, not my demo but you or your wife may like it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wxx02_afKOs


This is all over the place, fusion, jazz, rock, Latin who knows what else from another CD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bE_x1kSpQA


----------



## zinophile (May 23, 2011)

I second One Nght in San Francisco with Paco de Lucia, Tom McLaughlin, and Al di Meola. Freakin awesome!


----------



## zinophile (May 23, 2011)

I mean John McLaughlin. Let me know if you need a copy...


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Ottmar Leibert, excellent flamenco,https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIN6L3mKDpg, and believe it or not the bassist for Metallica is actually a pretty good flamenco guitarist, i dont know if he has anything out on his own. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXcxRF1_4HA


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Great suggestions guys. Thank you, please keep the suggestions coming. I am working on building a library for myself and the wife.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Some excellent suggestions so far! Some of my recommendations...I'll add more later.

Dani de Morón
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYpsQQMqmWM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Dani de Morón - Cambio De Sentido (album)
http:// http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009S1H4GK/


Curandero Miguel Espinoza - Curandero (album)...you may also like the album, "Aras".
http://www.amazon.com/Curandero/dp/B000000PPF/


Eliot Fisk - Latin American Guitar (album)
Amazon.com: Latin American Guitar: Eliot Fisk: MP3 Downloads


Christopher Parkening - The Great Recordings (EMI Album) (more Classical than Flamenco)
http://www.amazon.com/Christopher-Parkening-Great-Recordings/dp/B000TDIDT8/

and

http://www.amazon.com/Christopher-Parkening-Celebrates-Segovia/dp/B000THEHRQ/

Both Fisk & Parkening studied under Segovia.


Manuel Barrueco - Terrega!...(album) (one of my favorites. But more Classical than Flamenco).
http://www.amazon.com/Tarrega-Manuel-Barrueco/dp/B004FX74T8/


David Russell - Reflections of Spain... (An excellent recording by Telarc. Again, more Classical than Flamenco but this is a "Friends over for dinner with fine wine" favorite).
http://www.amazon.com/Reflections-Spain-Spanish-Favorites-Guitar/dp/B00005V0WV/

Simple. Quiet. Beautiful.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqEV8HFNOwg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


And that Tao Ruspoli/Flamenco recording by Mappleshade is definitely a favorite!
http://www.amazon.com/Flamenco-Tao-Ruspoli/dp/B003BUNVL6/


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVWIrsiVghs&feature=youtube_gdata_playerTitle/song: Windjammer
Artist: Roman Street

Excellent guitar & drums....


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

jpeezy said:


> Ottmar Leibert, excellent flamenco,https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIN6L3mKDpg, and believe it or not the bassist for Metallica is actually a pretty good flamenco guitarist, i dont know if he has anything out on his own. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXcxRF1_4HA


Metallica + Flamenco! Cool.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Another favorite...DOH!...EDIT: fcarpio already listed this one, must be good! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3EeS2mVU5w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


And two from one of the original maestros of flamenco guitar, Sabicas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Iq0Qs0GAI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnFtLjQ_rr8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


The CD below is probably the best collection of his work:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Greatest-Flamenco-Guitarist-Sabicas/dp/B00122MYOK/


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't know if this would fall in flamenco, but it is spanish/portuguese guitar

Dead Combo - A Bunch of Meninos - their newest. But I like stuff from all there LP's


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Great suggestions folks!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Cool. Let me know if you find something really nice and I'll swap with you.


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Got a couple of these guys CDs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnR_3OYCCOk

Not strictly Spanish guitar but you may like the soundtrack from Gustavo Santaolalla for Motor Cycle Dairies 

http://youtu.be/mMSwgG4UOWo


----------



## Notwerk (Jan 11, 2010)

I played classical/flamenco for years. If we're talking pure skill as a flamenco musician, none surpass Sabicas. The Montoya family has had several great players as well, particularly Ramon. There was also a great, underrated player by the name of David Moreno. A brilliant player with a unique style. Unfortunately, he gained little fame in Spain and lived in Mexico for many years. His recordings, subsequently, are very difficult to find and many are marred by poor production from Mexican studios. Really a damn shame. My old guitar teacher, who, like Moreno, was from Asturias, blamed the lack of popularity on Moreno's culture: he wasn't a gypsy. Who knows if there's any truth to that. What I do know is that Moreno in his prime surpassed all but Sabicas himself, in my opinion. 

In terms of classical players, Andres Segovia is easily the most important, though Chris Parkening and John Williams (not the composer) are great musicians in their own right.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Great insights...thanks for that! Agree regarding Sabicas and Segovia. Depressing about Moreno.


----------



## Notwerk (Jan 11, 2010)

God bless YouTube:

http://youtu.be/as35eZ894Vs


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Notwerk said:


> God bless YouTube:
> 
> http://youtu.be/as35eZ894Vs



Awesome. Thanks. Quite a few others there as well.

Found these on Discogs...

http://www.discogs.com/sell/list?artist_id=24756&ev=ab

http://www.discogs.com/David-Moreno-David-Moreno/release/3481924

If you follow the Links to each album, there are some for sale.

Are you familiar with any of these album titles? I've got a decent Vinyl rig for ripping LP's to digital, so I might look into a few of these.


----------

